# Why The Critics Hate Rambo: Last Blood



## mudwhistle

Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity. 

*But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.

This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".

How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House. 

82% of the audience loved the movie. But critics gave it a 26% on the tomato meter because the movie is racist and not PC. In all honesty....I think that Hollywood and the critics are full of crap. If 82% of the people that paid for this movie loved it then obviously Hollywood has lost it's sense of what the public wants.


----------



## Hugo Furst

It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.

If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers


----------



## mudwhistle

WillHaftawaite said:


> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers


Yep......regardless how good that movie is.....this anti-Democrat rubbish must be prevented at all costs.


----------



## miketx

WillHaftawaite said:


> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers





WillHaftawaite said:


> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers


What about Rocky 5 thousand?


----------



## Hugo Furst

miketx said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Rocky 5 thousand?
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Critics hate everything the average consumer enjoys. 
Not every movie needs to be Schindler's List. Sometimes a popcorn flick is good enough.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Particularity Rotten Tomatoes, which of course is a collection of overall critics, is unreliable in how good a movie is or isn't.
In fact if I see RT has it as a very low mark, but community vote is high - I pretty much know it is either pro-America in some way, shows the military in a good light or has some religious aspect. 
I completely agree... the moron lefty critics have allowed their political bias to ruin their ability to rate a movie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

White male 

/thread


----------



## whitehall

Rambo First Blood was a stretch but guys liked it because a Nam Vet got his revenge on a hick sheriff. Stallone was a bit old for the part but it worked. The ironic thing was that Brian Dennehy who played the hick sheriff was a real Vietnam Vet and Stallone never served. The Rambo plots became more preposterous until it was obvious that Hollywood kept producing the junk as long as the overweight video game educated nerds would buy it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

whitehall said:


> Rambo First Blood was a stretch but guys liked it because a Nam Vet got his revenge on a hick sheriff. Stallone was a bit old for the part but it worked. The ironic thing was that Brian Dennehy who played the hick sheriff was a real Vietnam Vet and Stallone never served. The Rambo plots became more preposterous until it was obvious that Hollywood kept producing the junk as long as the overweight video game educated nerds would buy it.


Two points.

Rambo has always been a stretch from reality.

Secondly I can assure you video gamers were not the intended target. Gen x'ers and young baby boomers are. NOSTALGIA


----------



## whitehall

Grampa Murked U said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rambo First Blood was a stretch but guys liked it because a Nam Vet got his revenge on a hick sheriff. Stallone was a bit old for the part but it worked. The ironic thing was that Brian Dennehy who played the hick sheriff was a real Vietnam Vet and Stallone never served. The Rambo plots became more preposterous until it was obvious that Hollywood kept producing the junk as long as the overweight video game educated nerds would buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Two points.
> 
> Rambo has always been a stretch from reality.
> 
> Secondly I can assure you video gamers were not the intended target. Gen x'ers and young baby boomers are. NOSTALGIA
Click to expand...

The first movie was based on a novel.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

whitehall said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rambo First Blood was a stretch but guys liked it because a Nam Vet got his revenge on a hick sheriff. Stallone was a bit old for the part but it worked. The ironic thing was that Brian Dennehy who played the hick sheriff was a real Vietnam Vet and Stallone never served. The Rambo plots became more preposterous until it was obvious that Hollywood kept producing the junk as long as the overweight video game educated nerds would buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Two points.
> 
> Rambo has always been a stretch from reality.
> 
> Secondly I can assure you video gamers were not the intended target. Gen x'ers and young baby boomers are. NOSTALGIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first movie was based on a novel.
Click to expand...

Still fiction.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.



The problem was, besides the usual violence in these kinds of movies, is that ALL the Mexican characters were portrayed in a negative way, not just the drug cartels.  

The movie bombed at the box office.... which should be telling enough.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was, besides the usual violence in these kinds of movies, is that ALL the Mexican characters were portrayed in a negative way, not just the drug cartels.
> 
> The movie bombed at the box office.... which should be telling enough.
Click to expand...

Now if only the entertainment industry as a whole would stop making white supremacist gangs and Christian organizations the evil in their films, TV dramas, comedies talk shows and everything else.


----------



## luchitociencia

I only watched the movie Rambo First Blood at the theaters, and to me was not a great thing.


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> Now if only the entertainment industry as a whole would stop making white supremacist gangs and Christian organizations the evil in their films, TV dramas, comedies talk shows and everything else.



Actually, quite the contrary...  Hollywood goes out of their way to not offend Christians directly.


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was, besides the usual violence in these kinds of movies, is that ALL the Mexican characters were portrayed in a negative way, not just the drug cartels.
> 
> The movie bombed at the box office.... which should be telling enough.
Click to expand...

I JUST watched it. It was great.

Your "racism" crap is bullshit.

His "daughter" was hispanic. So was the housekeeper. He loved them both. I didnt know or expect the girl to die. It was sad.

He got revenge on some really bad guys who should die a horrible death. Only white liberals whine about that.


----------



## JoeB131

Death Angel said:


> I JUST watched it. It was great.
> 
> Your "racism" crap is bullshit.
> 
> His "daughter" was hispanic. So was the housekeeper. He loved them both. I didnt know or expect the girl to die. It was sad.
> 
> He got revenge on some really bad guys who should die a horrible death. Only white liberals whine about that.



Um, yes, a bunch of people of color being killed is a big old wank fantasy for guys like you, I'm sure.


----------



## gipper

People who watch a lot of Hollywood movies, must see thousands of people killed every year. It’s mass murder on display.  Disgusting.


----------



## Sunni Man

Rambo First Blood plot was somewhat plausible and overall great entertainment.

The subsequent Rambo movies are your typical over the top Hollyweird fantasy drivel.   ..


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> People who watch a lot of Hollywood movies, must see thousands of people killed every year. It’s mass murder on display. Disgusting.



Meh, no one takes it seriously.   

Now, what I'd like to see is that instead of Rambo shooting some nameless person we never see again... we actually see the consequences.  We see that guys family, and how they are economically and emotionally ruined.  We maybe see the innocent person who gets caught in the crossfire.  

But funny thing, Japanese movies are even more violent than ours... yet they have a lot less crime because every mal-adjusted youth can't get a gun.


----------



## JoeB131

Sunni Man said:


> Rambo First Blood plot was somewhat plausible and overall great entertainment.
> 
> The subsequent Rambo movies are your typical over the top Hollyweird fantasy drivel.   ..



So Rambo just happened to have an elaborate murder maze under his land on the off chance that a bunch of Mexicans come looking for him. 

This is plausible to you?


----------



## Sunni Man

JoeB131 said:


> So Rambo just happened to have an elaborate murder maze under his land on the off chance that a bunch of Mexicans come looking for him.
> 
> This is plausible to you?


I know it's early, but have a cup of coffee before posting.  ...  

Re-read my post.

I only defended the 1st Rambo movie, and said the rest were drivel.


----------



## sparky

WillHaftawaite said:


> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers








~S~


----------



## JoeB131

Sunni Man said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Rambo just happened to have an elaborate murder maze under his land on the off chance that a bunch of Mexicans come looking for him.
> 
> This is plausible to you?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's early, but have a cup of coffee before posting.  ...
> 
> Re-read my post.
> 
> I only defended the 1st Rambo movie, and said the rest were drivel.
Click to expand...


Actually, the first one was a based on a book that was much better, and ended with Rambo dying.  It was an indictment of how we created a bunch of murder machines and then dumped them back into society with no prospects or retraining.  

Instead, they took the book, turned into action schlock where Rambo inflicts all this damage and kills very few people.  It also perpetuated crap myths like soldiers being spat upon when they returned from Vietnam, which is a lie.


----------



## Sunni Man

JoeB131 said:


> It also perpetuated crap myths like soldiers being spat upon when they returned from Vietnam, which is a lie.


You are wrong.  ..  

U.S. Army 1970- 71


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch a lot of Hollywood movies, must see thousands of people killed every year. It’s mass murder on display. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, no one takes it seriously.
> 
> Now, what I'd like to see is that instead of Rambo shooting some nameless person we never see again... we actually see the consequences.  We see that guys family, and how they are economically and emotionally ruined.  We maybe see the innocent person who gets caught in the crossfire.
> 
> But funny thing, Japanese movies are even more violent than ours... yet they have a lot less crime because every mal-adjusted youth can't get a gun.
Click to expand...

No one?  Doubt that.


----------



## JoeB131

Sunni Man said:


> You are wrong. ..
> 
> U.S. Army 1970- 71



That's nice.  Nobody got spat upon, though.  That's still a lie.


----------



## Hugo Furst

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch a lot of Hollywood movies, must see thousands of people killed every year. It’s mass murder on display. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, no one takes it seriously.
> 
> Now, what I'd like to see is that instead of Rambo shooting some nameless person we never see again... we actually see the consequences.  We see that guys family, and how they are economically and emotionally ruined.  We maybe see the innocent person who gets caught in the crossfire.
> 
> But funny thing, Japanese movies are even more violent than ours... yet they have a lot less crime because every mal-adjusted youth can't get a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one?  Doubt that.
Click to expand...


Posted a video a couple years back, of an MoH recipient stating he had been spat upon when he returned from Nam.

‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: The Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor

Joes response?



(Joe, don't bother responding.)


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> Posted a video a couple years back, of an MoH recipient stating he had been spat upon when he returned from Nam.
> 
> ‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: The Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor
> 
> Joes response?
> 
> 
> 
> (Joe, don't bother responding.)



Where are the CONTEMPORARY accounts.  Not what someone said 15 years later as he remembered it. 

You know, you'd think that we'd see headlines between 1968 and 1973 of "Hippies spit on returning soldiers" or "Hippy sent to hospital after Soldier puts him in traction".   

The Spitting Image - Wikipedia


_Even during the most fervent days of anti-war protest, it seemed that it was not the soldiers whom protesters were maligning. It was the leaders of government, and the top generals—at least, that is how it seemed in memory. One of the most popular chants during the anti-war marches was, "Stop the war in Vietnam, bring the boys home." You heard that at every peace rally in America. "Bring the boys home." That was the message. Also, when one thought realistically about the image of what was supposed to have happened, it seemed questionable. So-called "hippies," no matter what else one may have felt about them, were not the most macho people in the world. Picture a burly member of the Green Berets, in full uniform, walking through an airport. Now think of a "hippie" crossing his path. Would the hippie have the nerve to spit on the soldier? And if the hippie did, would the soldier—fresh from facing enemy troops in the jungles of Vietnam—just stand there and take it?

By 1992, the Director of the Connelly Library and curator of the Vietnam War Collection at LaSalle University listed the spitting myth as one of the "Top Six Myths" from the Vietnam era, and observed the myth "derives from the mythopoeic belief that returning GI's were routinely spat upon at some time during their repatriation to the USA. This particular round of tales has become so commonplace as to be treated reverently even among otherwise wisely observant veterans."[2] In 1994, scholar Paul Rogat Loeb wrote, "to consider spitting on soldiers as even remotely representative of the activist response is to validate a lie", and noted that myths like that of anti-war activists spitting on soldiers have rewritten or "erased history".[3] An academic study into the making and shaping of a collective memory found that evidence of antiwar activists targeting troops was virtually nonexistent. Instead, it found popular memory was manipulated by national security elites and a complicit news media by frequently labeling resistors to U.S. war efforts as "anti-troop".[4] As observed by Clarence Page after interviewing Lembcke and Greene, "the stories have become so widely believed, despite a remarkable lack of witnesses or evidence, that ironically the burden of proof now falls on the accused, the protesters; not their accusers, the veterans. Antiwar protesters must prove the episodes didn't happen, instead of the veterans having to prove they did."[5]_


----------



## JoeB131

Also, your article has a paywall.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a video a couple years back, of an MoH recipient stating he had been spat upon when he returned from Nam.
> 
> ‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: The Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor
> 
> Joes response?
> 
> 
> 
> (Joe, don't bother responding.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the CONTEMPORARY accounts.  Not what someone said 15 years later as he remembered it.
> 
> You know, you'd think that we'd see headlines between 1968 and 1973 of "Hippies spit on returning soldiers" or "Hippy sent to hospital after Soldier puts him in traction".
> 
> The Spitting Image - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> _Even during the most fervent days of anti-war protest, it seemed that it was not the soldiers whom protesters were maligning. It was the leaders of government, and the top generals—at least, that is how it seemed in memory. One of the most popular chants during the anti-war marches was, "Stop the war in Vietnam, bring the boys home." You heard that at every peace rally in America. "Bring the boys home." That was the message. Also, when one thought realistically about the image of what was supposed to have happened, it seemed questionable. So-called "hippies," no matter what else one may have felt about them, were not the most macho people in the world. Picture a burly member of the Green Berets, in full uniform, walking through an airport. Now think of a "hippie" crossing his path. Would the hippie have the nerve to spit on the soldier? And if the hippie did, would the soldier—fresh from facing enemy troops in the jungles of Vietnam—just stand there and take it?
> 
> By 1992, the Director of the Connelly Library and curator of the Vietnam War Collection at LaSalle University listed the spitting myth as one of the "Top Six Myths" from the Vietnam era, and observed the myth "derives from the mythopoeic belief that returning GI's were routinely spat upon at some time during their repatriation to the USA. This particular round of tales has become so commonplace as to be treated reverently even among otherwise wisely observant veterans."[2] In 1994, scholar Paul Rogat Loeb wrote, "to consider spitting on soldiers as even remotely representative of the activist response is to validate a lie", and noted that myths like that of anti-war activists spitting on soldiers have rewritten or "erased history".[3] An academic study into the making and shaping of a collective memory found that evidence of antiwar activists targeting troops was virtually nonexistent. Instead, it found popular memory was manipulated by national security elites and a complicit news media by frequently labeling resistors to U.S. war efforts as "anti-troop".[4] As observed by Clarence Page after interviewing Lembcke and Greene, "the stories have become so widely believed, despite a remarkable lack of witnesses or evidence, that ironically the burden of proof now falls on the accused, the protesters; not their accusers, the veterans. Antiwar protesters must prove the episodes didn't happen, instead of the veterans having to prove they did."[5]_
Click to expand...


still got your fingers in your ears, asshole?



(pink faggot)


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> Also, your article has a paywall.




First paragraph, asshole.

"Gary Beikirch returned from Vietnam filled with rage and racked by guilt and worried he’d kill the next college kid who spat on him."

Don't like it, find your own link to what he said.


(You wont', your mind, small as it is, is made up)


----------



## Votto

mudwhistle said:


> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.
> 
> 82% of the audience loved the movie. But critics gave it a 26% on the tomato meter because the movie is racist and not PC. In all honesty....I think that Hollywood and the critics are full of crap. If 82% of the people that paid for this movie loved it then obviously Hollywood has lost it's sense of what the public wants.


It's no different than the new movie on Clarence Thomas that came out.  Those who saw it loved it but critics hated it.

Why?  Cuz Fu#k a conservative blacks like Clarence and Ben Carsen, that's why.


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> still got your fingers in your ears, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> (pink faggot)



Not at all.  I would me more than willing to entertain CREDIBLE evidence of soldiers being spat upon during Vietnam.  

I knew dozens of senior NCO's and officers when I was in, not a ONE of them ever reported it.  

It's one of those stories that grew, such as the story of the "Interrogation" by throwing Vietcong PW's out of a helicopter.  It's gripping, it's emotional...  what it lacks are dates, names, places, etc.   

You see, here's the thing.  Our focus on Vietnam has shifted from what a huge policy blunder it was to "we should have treated the guys who served their better".  But instead of concentrating on the things that actually were bad, like no job prospects when they got back, lack of medical treatment for things like Agent Orange or PTSD, we come up with these myths about imaginary hippies spitting on soldiers.


----------



## JoeB131

Votto said:


> It's no different than the new movie on Clarence Thomas that came out. Those who saw it loved it but critics hated it.
> 
> Why? Cuz Fu#k a conservative black, that's why.



Did anyone see it?  

Hey, funny thing I thought Anita Hill was full of shit, but Clarance Thomas is still unfit for the court.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> still got your fingers in your ears, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> (pink faggot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I would me more than willing to entertain CREDIBLE evidence of soldiers being spat upon during Vietnam.
> 
> I knew dozens of senior NCO's and officers when I was in, not a ONE of them ever reported it.
> 
> It's one of those stories that grew, such as the story of the "Interrogation" by throwing Vietcong PW's out of a helicopter.  It's gripping, it's emotional...  what it lacks are dates, names, places, etc.
> 
> You see, here's the thing.  Our focus on Vietnam has shifted from what a huge policy blunder it was to "we should have treated the guys who served their better".  But instead of concentrating on the things that actually were bad, like no job prospects when they got back, lack of medical treatment for things like Agent Orange or PTSD, we come up with these myths about imaginary hippies spitting on soldiers.
Click to expand...



go away little boy.

your stupidity is boring


----------



## Votto

WillHaftawaite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> still got your fingers in your ears, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> (pink faggot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I would me more than willing to entertain CREDIBLE evidence of soldiers being spat upon during Vietnam.
> 
> I knew dozens of senior NCO's and officers when I was in, not a ONE of them ever reported it.
> 
> It's one of those stories that grew, such as the story of the "Interrogation" by throwing Vietcong PW's out of a helicopter.  It's gripping, it's emotional...  what it lacks are dates, names, places, etc.
> 
> You see, here's the thing.  Our focus on Vietnam has shifted from what a huge policy blunder it was to "we should have treated the guys who served their better".  But instead of concentrating on the things that actually were bad, like no job prospects when they got back, lack of medical treatment for things like Agent Orange or PTSD, we come up with these myths about imaginary hippies spitting on soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go away little boy.
> 
> your stupidity is boring
Click to expand...

How did you know he was only 3?

I swear I did not tell a soul Joe.


----------



## Zander

I enjoyed the movie. It was gratuitously violent escapism at its finest. A nice way to end the Rambo franchise!


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your article has a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First paragraph, asshole.
> 
> "Gary Beikirch returned from Vietnam filled with rage and racked by guilt and worried he’d kill the next college kid who spat on him."
> 
> Don't like it, find your own link to what he said.
> 
> (You wont', your mind, small as it is, is made up)
Click to expand...


It is if this is the best you  have. 

‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: the Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor – The Passive Voice

after the whole part about the "next kid", we never get details about the "First kid" who supposedly spat on him 

Name of the Hippy
Place it happened
Witnesses

You know, the kinds of things we demand in a court as proof.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.
> 
> 82% of the audience loved the movie. But critics gave it a 26% on the tomato meter because the movie is racist and not PC. In all honesty....I think that Hollywood and the critics are full of crap. If 82% of the people that paid for this movie loved it then obviously Hollywood has lost it's sense of what the public wants.


Wait....wait....it's a left wing conspiracy, right?


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your article has a paywall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First paragraph, asshole.
> 
> "Gary Beikirch returned from Vietnam filled with rage and racked by guilt and worried he’d kill the next college kid who spat on him."
> 
> Don't like it, find your own link to what he said.
> 
> (You wont', your mind, small as it is, is made up)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is if this is the best you  have.
> 
> ‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: the Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor – The Passive Voice
> 
> after the whole part about the "next kid", we never get details about the "First kid" who supposedly spat on him
> 
> Name of the Hippy
> Place it happened
> Witnesses
> 
> You know, the kinds of things we demand in a court as proof.
Click to expand...



is that you, Adam Schiff?


Fuck off asshole.

there couldn't be a ''next' if there wasn't a 'first'.

What do you think happened?

Some asshole, like you, spat on him, and he asked for his name and number?

Odds are, he was doing his best not to beat the shit out of him.

You might as well drop it.

you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.


(But, you won't, cause you an asshole)


----------



## Yarddog

WillHaftawaite said:


> It's time for critics to pan any new endeavors  by Stallone, Ahnold, and Neesome that's sole purpose is to show off their muscles.
> 
> If not, we're going to see Rambo 16, Taken, 17, and Terminator 19, Expendables 20, with the stars tottering around on walkers




In Rocky 21 (Final Blow) , Stallone will wake up in the morgue and take the mortician out with a liver punch..


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> is that you, Adam Schiff?
> 
> Fuck off asshole.
> 
> there couldn't be a ''next' if there wasn't a 'first'.
> 
> What do you think happened?
> 
> Some asshole, like you, spat on him, and he asked for his name and number?
> 
> Odds are, he was doing his best not to beat the shit out of him.
> 
> You might as well drop it.
> 
> you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> (But, you won't, cause you an asshole)



Again, the only proof is the self-serving narrative of a pretty disturbed guy.   Come on, according to his own narrative, he went off to live in the woods because he couldn't deal with people   I mean, it's sad he didn't get the help he needed from the VA and all.  

But where's the proof the world's bravest hippy spat on him. 

I was in for 11 years.  (1981-1992) Active and Reserve.  Never had anyone bug me while I was in uniform, not once.  It doesn't happen.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.....imagine you're a former* Special Forces soldier* with hundreds of confirmed kills. You've served your country with distinction and honor....received the *Congressional Medial Of Honor twice*.....and somebody kidnapped your niece. Turns out drug-cartels are responsible. So you go after them and make them pay in a very violent way for this and several other crimes against humanity.
> 
> *But you're the bad guy*.....according to movie critics. *You're a racist*.
> 
> This is the jist of what critics are saying about "Rambo: Last Blood".
> 
> How dare* senior citizen John Rambo* exact revenge against innocent drug-cartels that are only just doing what the Democrats want.....transporting drugs into America and helping illegals apply for asylum. After all, everyone knows that drug-cartels are essential in the Democrat's hopes for taking back the White House.
> 
> 82% of the audience loved the movie. But critics gave it a 26% on the tomato meter because the movie is racist and not PC. In all honesty....I think that Hollywood and the critics are full of crap. If 82% of the people that paid for this movie loved it then obviously Hollywood has lost it's sense of what the public wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....wait....it's a left wing conspiracy, right?
Click to expand...

No....you just have to say you hate Trump to get recognition from critics. 
Brad Pitt got an Oscar for it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that you, Adam Schiff?
> 
> Fuck off asshole.
> 
> there couldn't be a ''next' if there wasn't a 'first'.
> 
> What do you think happened?
> 
> Some asshole, like you, spat on him, and he asked for his name and number?
> 
> Odds are, he was doing his best not to beat the shit out of him.
> 
> You might as well drop it.
> 
> you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> (But, you won't, cause you an asshole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the only proof is the self-serving narrative of a pretty disturbed guy.   Come on, according to his own narrative, he went off to live in the woods because he couldn't deal with people   I mean, it's sad he didn't get the help he needed from the VA and all.
> 
> But where's the proof the world's bravest hippy spat on him.
> 
> I was in for 11 years.  (1981-1992) Active and Reserve.  Never had anyone bug me while I was in uniform, not once.  It doesn't happen.
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> I was in for 11 years. (1981-1992) Active and Reserve.


I was in from 69-90, all active.



JoeB131 said:


> It doesn't happen.



wrong.

it does


----------



## Sunni Man

JoeB131 said:


> That's nice.  Nobody got spat upon, though.  That's still a lie.


No it's not a lie. You don't have a clue what you are talking about. 

The lefty loons in those days were far more aggressive and violent than todays Antifa wimps.

When discharged from the service, we were warned Not to wear our uniforms if going back home using public transportation such as a bus or airplane. That's how bad it was during that time....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sunni Man said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.  Nobody got spat upon, though.  That's still a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not a lie. You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> The lefty loons in those days were far more aggressive and violent than todays Antifa wimps.
> 
> When discharged from the service, we were warned Not to wear our uniforms if going back home using public transportation such as a bus or airplane. That's how bad it was during that time....
Click to expand...


Guy was in grade school when the troops were coming home, but he knows all about it.

Mentioned this thread to the wife, who has never had anything to do with the military, and she knows it happened.


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> I was in from 69-90, all active.



And how many people spit on you during that time?  



Sunni Man said:


> No it's not a lie. You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> The lefty loons in those days were far more aggressive and violent than todays Antifa wimps.



Except- one more time- Contemporary news account?  

The reality is, the anti-War protesters realized the guys who were serving there were victims. 



WillHaftawaite said:


> Guy was in grade school when the troops were coming home, but he knows all about it.



Hey, I also know the Allies won World War II, even though I hadn't been born yet.   

So what you have is this wonderful urban legend that everyone knows someone who knows someone it happened to. And pretty much, just like that, the "Spitting Hippy" becomes kind of like the flying saucer at Roswell.   Everyone is convinced it happened.


----------



## night_son

whitehall said:


> Rambo First Blood was a stretch but guys liked it because a Nam Vet got his revenge on a hick sheriff. Stallone was a bit old for the part but it worked. The ironic thing was that Brian Dennehy who played the hick sheriff was a real Vietnam Vet and Stallone never served. The Rambo plots became more preposterous until it was obvious that Hollywood kept producing the junk as long as the overweight video game educated nerds would buy it.



According to many sources* other than* Wikipedia, Brian Dennehy (an actor I've always liked) served his entire Marine Corps stint in Okinawa. In other words, he never set boots on Vietnamese soil and lied for many years about being in combat there. Apparently he apologized for his stolen valor in 1998, and then later went on to double down on his lies about being a combat vet. What a shame.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in from 69-90, all active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many people spit on you during that time?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not a lie. You don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> The lefty loons in those days were far more aggressive and violent than todays Antifa wimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except- one more time- Contemporary news account?
> 
> The reality is, the anti-War protesters realized the guys who were serving there were victims.
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was in grade school when the troops were coming home, but he knows all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I also know the Allies won World War II, even though I hadn't been born yet.
> 
> So what you have is this wonderful urban legend that everyone knows someone who knows someone it happened to. And pretty much, just like that, the "Spitting Hippy" becomes kind of like the flying saucer at Roswell.   Everyone is convinced it happened.
Click to expand...



doesn't make you any less a joke, does it.


----------



## JoeB131

night_son said:


> According to many sources* other than* Wikipedia, Brian Dennehy (an actor I've always liked) served his entire Marine Corps stint in Okinawa. In other words, he never set boots on Vietnamese soil and lied for many years about being in combat there. Apparently he apologized for his stolen valor in 1998, and then later went on to double down on his lies about being a combat vet. What a shame.



I would say he served, which is fine.  

Actually, the character he played, in the book, was a Korean War vet, and was himself still suffering from PTSD, which is at the root of his conflict with Rambo.   again, the book is much more interesting, but Stallone just made some action schlock. 

The other movie in the series that hasn't aged well.  Rambo III.  You know, the one where the Muslim Fanatics in Afghanistan were the "Good Guys".


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> doesn't make you any less a joke, does it.



Do you have anything to add to the conversation besides personal insults?  

I'm really trying to have a rational conversation on the subject, but you seem very invested in the "Spitting myth". A lot of people are, I suppose, but I work off of EVIDENCE.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't make you any less a joke, does it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to add to the conversation besides personal insults?
> 
> I'm really trying to have a rational conversation on the subject, but you seem very invested in the "Spitting myth". A lot of people are, I suppose, but I work off of EVIDENCE.
Click to expand...


Rational?

By ignoring first hand evidence from a man that was actually spat on?

Then you dismiss his evidence, because you disagree with the way he got his head straight.

Your problem is, you only want evidence it DIDN'T happen.

Seriously joe.

Keep your fingers in your ears, and your head up your ass.

I'm finished with you.


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> Rational?
> 
> By ignoring first hand evidence from a man that was actually spat on?
> 
> Then you dismiss his evidence, because you disagree with the way he got his head straight.



I have no problem with how he got his head straight.  I do have a problem with a questionable, third hand narrative, written by a writer who was probably trying to make his story more interesting.. 



WillHaftawaite said:


> Your problem is, you only want evidence it DIDN'T happen.
> 
> Seriously joe.
> 
> Keep your fingers in your ears, and your head up your ass.
> 
> I'm finished with you.



My problem is that other than urban myths, you guys don't present any evidence.

Unlike a harmless myth like Roswell aliens or removing a gerbil from Richard Gere's ass, this one DID have consequences.  It demonized the brave men and women who stood up to the Vietnam War by switching the conversation to "They didn't respect the troops" and away from "this war is a terrible idea and we are ruining a lot of people's lives."  It has consequences to this very day.  It's the modern equivalent of the _Dolchstoßlegende, t_he Stabbed in the Back myth in Post World War I Germany. 

I was too young for Vietnam, but I was old enough for the First Gulf War, (My unit wasn't deployed, but we were on standby).  I recall the whole "Support the Troops" nonsense that was shoved in the face of anyone who questioned "Why are we fighting a war between two petty despots over who gets to rip us off on oil."  

Flash forward 30 years. We are still in Iraq.  For some reason.


----------



## Yarddog

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that you, Adam Schiff?
> 
> Fuck off asshole.
> 
> there couldn't be a ''next' if there wasn't a 'first'.
> 
> What do you think happened?
> 
> Some asshole, like you, spat on him, and he asked for his name and number?
> 
> Odds are, he was doing his best not to beat the shit out of him.
> 
> You might as well drop it.
> 
> you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> (But, you won't, cause you an asshole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the only proof is the self-serving narrative of a pretty disturbed guy.   Come on, according to his own narrative, he went off to live in the woods because he couldn't deal with people   I mean, it's sad he didn't get the help he needed from the VA and all.
> 
> But where's the proof the world's bravest hippy spat on him.
> 
> I was in for 11 years.  (1981-1992) Active and Reserve.  Never had anyone bug me while I was in uniform, not once.  It doesn't happen.
Click to expand...




But other vets say it did happen. Maybe it never happened to you, but maybe other people who served 13 years earlier than you had a different experience when the social climate was much different throughout the country. Seems to me like the 80s were a pretty mellow time here.


----------



## JoeB131

Yarddog said:


> But other vets say it did happen. Maybe it never happened to you, but maybe other people who served 13 years earlier than you had a different experience when the social climate was much different throughout the country. Seems to me like the 80s were a pretty mellow time here.



Other vets say a lot of things.  The problem is, most of these stories don't stand up to scrutiny. 

The usual version of the story has the veteran walking through an airport in uniform, chest adorned in medals, and some hippy spitting on him. Big logical problems with that narrative. The first was that returning troops were flown into military bases, and then dispersed after discharge in civilian clothing.  

Now, that said, a lot of what happened to Vietnam vets WAS awful. They didn't get the respect that WWII vets got until years later.  They didn't get the support and services they needed.  The government outright lied about the effects of Agent Orange for years.  That's the stuff people OUGHT to be angry about.  Not some imaginary hippy in an imaginary spitting incident.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Yarddog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that you, Adam Schiff?
> 
> Fuck off asshole.
> 
> there couldn't be a ''next' if there wasn't a 'first'.
> 
> What do you think happened?
> 
> Some asshole, like you, spat on him, and he asked for his name and number?
> 
> Odds are, he was doing his best not to beat the shit out of him.
> 
> You might as well drop it.
> 
> you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> (But, you won't, cause you an asshole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the only proof is the self-serving narrative of a pretty disturbed guy.   Come on, according to his own narrative, he went off to live in the woods because he couldn't deal with people   I mean, it's sad he didn't get the help he needed from the VA and all.
> 
> But where's the proof the world's bravest hippy spat on him.
> 
> I was in for 11 years.  (1981-1992) Active and Reserve.  Never had anyone bug me while I was in uniform, not once.  It doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other vets say it did happen. Maybe it never happened to you, but maybe other people who served 13 years earlier than you had a different experience when the social climate was much different throughout the country. Seems to me like the 80s were a pretty mellow time here.
Click to expand...



Homecoming: When the Soldiers Returned from Vietnam - Wikipedia

"
Greene eventually received in excess of 1,000 responses to his question about being spat upon.[3] He was also receiving a steady feedback of readers' telephone calls reacting to the four columns; many of the calls were rawly emotional. He decided he did believe spitting occurred, concluding:

There were simply too many letters, going into too fine a detail, to deny the fact. I think you will agree, after reading the letters, that even if several should prove to be not what they appear to be, that does not detract from the overall story that is being told.[4]

Greene was so touched by the emotionally moving letters he received, as well as by his readers' responses, that he decided to compile them into a book. He reprinted a total of 234 letters in the book.[7] He added only occasional commentary, with the aim of letting the veterans' letters speak for themselves. Two young aides helped Greene compile the book. One of them, Susan Falcone, noted: the raw honesty of emotion from individuals I might have stereotyped as unemotional macho men ... As I touched each letter, I felt as if I was being allowed to touch the life of the person who wrote it.[4] "


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> Homecoming: When the Soldiers Returned from Vietnam - Wikipedia
> 
> "
> Greene eventually received in excess of 1,000 responses to his question about being spat upon.[3] He was also receiving a steady feedback of readers' telephone calls reacting to the four columns; many of the calls were rawly emotional. He decided he did believe spitting occurred, concluding:
> 
> There were simply too many letters, going into too fine a detail, to deny the fact. I think you will agree, after reading the letters, that even if several should prove to be not what they appear to be, that does not detract from the overall story that is being told.[4]
> 
> Greene was so touched by the emotionally moving letters he received, as well as by his readers' responses, that he decided to compile them into a book. He reprinted a total of 234 letters in the book.[7] He added only occasional commentary, with the aim of letting the veterans' letters speak for themselves. Two young aides helped Greene compile the book. One of them, Susan Falcone, noted: the raw honesty of emotion from individuals I might have stereotyped as unemotional macho men ... As I touched each letter, I felt as if I was being allowed to touch the life of the person who wrote it.[4] "



Okay, you aren't from Chicago, so you don't know the background of Mr. Bob Greene.  Bob was fired from the Chicago Tribune in 2002 because it was found that he was having a sexual relationship with a teenager who was the subject of one of his columns.  His other claim to fame was his role in the Baby Richard case.  He essentially spent years slandering this young immigrant couple who won custody of their child back, and then slandered the judge who followed, you know, the law.  

But forget about Greene and his lack of ethics. I go back to my original standard. EVIDENCE  These are second-hand stories, again.  Did all these guys send in copies of their DD214s?  Or were these guys who read Greene's column, wrote letters which Greene embellished?


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming: When the Soldiers Returned from Vietnam - Wikipedia
> 
> "
> Greene eventually received in excess of 1,000 responses to his question about being spat upon.[3] He was also receiving a steady feedback of readers' telephone calls reacting to the four columns; many of the calls were rawly emotional. He decided he did believe spitting occurred, concluding:
> 
> There were simply too many letters, going into too fine a detail, to deny the fact. I think you will agree, after reading the letters, that even if several should prove to be not what they appear to be, that does not detract from the overall story that is being told.[4]
> 
> Greene was so touched by the emotionally moving letters he received, as well as by his readers' responses, that he decided to compile them into a book. He reprinted a total of 234 letters in the book.[7] He added only occasional commentary, with the aim of letting the veterans' letters speak for themselves. Two young aides helped Greene compile the book. One of them, Susan Falcone, noted: the raw honesty of emotion from individuals I might have stereotyped as unemotional macho men ... As I touched each letter, I felt as if I was being allowed to touch the life of the person who wrote it.[4] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you aren't from Chicago, so you don't know the background of Mr. Bob Greene.  Bob was fired from the Chicago Tribune in 2002 because it was found that he was having a sexual relationship with a teenager who was the subject of one of his columns.  His other claim to fame was his role in the Baby Richard case.  He essentially spent years slandering this young immigrant couple who won custody of their child back, and then slandered the judge who followed, you know, the law.
> 
> But forget about Greene and his lack of ethics. I go back to my original standard. EVIDENCE  These are second-hand stories, again.  Did all these guys send in copies of their DD214s?  Or were these guys who read Greene's column, wrote letters which Greene embellished?
Click to expand...


and again


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> and again



And again, no evidence.  

This has been researched, and soldiers being spat upon is pretty much like the gerbil they extracted from Richard Gere's ass.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, no evidence.
> 
> This has been researched, and soldiers being spat upon is pretty much like the gerbil they extracted from Richard Gere's ass.
Click to expand...


and you response was...

you don't like the author of the book proving you wrong.

Go away little boy.


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> and you response was...
> 
> you don't like the author of the book proving you wrong.
> 
> Go away little boy.



No, my response was, the Author of the book did nothing to verify his claims, and had a record of journalistic MISCONDUCT. 

Where is the evidence?  Evidence would consist of a police report or contemporary journalistic account of a spitting incident. 

Searching the news archives for evidence of spat-upon returning Viet vets.

But for all his industry, Lindgren has failed so far to produce a contemporaneous news account—or other corroborative evidence—of a protester ambushing a returning veteran with a gob of spit, which I take as the main point of Lembcke’s book, _Spitting Image: Myth, Memory, and the Legacy of Vietnam_.

I, too, have been probing the newspaper archives. As I’ve written before, I’m prepared to believe that returning Vietnam vets were ambushed at the airports by protesters. I just want to see the evidence.

Nobody Spat on American GIs! - CounterPunch.org


----------

